# Fishing Question



## EllaTJoiner (5 mo ago)

Does the color of the lure make a difference and if so how do you decide when to use them?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

It most certainly does, as I've seen days when a particular color of something caught lots of fish and identical lures different color would not catch very many.
Wish I could tell you when, where, etc. particular colors are most effective, but I think that is more of a trial and error type thing you figure our while you are fishing.

They sell color selectors, based on date, moon phase, water clarity, etc., etc. but that's just another gadget I wouldn't put much stock in.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Copper spoon with plenty of action as you retrieve it.


----------



## bpmahagan (Mar 19, 2021)

I've heard you want bright colors on bright sunshine days and dark colors on cloudy and dark days. Seems counterintuitive. I just keep changing colors until I find something they like.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes it very much does 

2 things your generally looking for total light reflected , and a wave length some what close to prey species 


it ranges between but silver , gold , chartreuse , orange sometimes a mix 

color or clarity of water may change it 

there is an odd one my dad swears by black with a red dot spoons when we want to pick up some fresh water Drum


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what you are fishing for and Where makes a big difference


----------



## Crealcritter (12 mo ago)

I know when a good fisherman shows up because they ask me what color the are hitting on.

Jesus is Lord and Christ 🙏❤🇺🇸


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The water you are fishing determines the lure type and color. In very dark stained waters, a bright spoon at midday might be ideal whereas in crystal clear water the only time an artificial bait of any type might work would be before sun up or at sun down or a dark rainy day. In somewhat clear waters I find that lighter colored rubber worm or jig baits fished deeper off drop offs work. Best bet is to ask your bait shop what works well in a particular lake. And yes, color is often key.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

MichaelZ said:


> Best bet is to ask your bait shop what works well in a particular lake.


They're just gonna tell you whatever they have a rack full of is the hot setup.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The only lures I have ever used are grass hoppers, worms, and bits of left over meat from butchering. I have carried 25 feet of line, a few hooks and a few sinkers with me in my survival kit for the past fifty years. I have carried this from Africa to the Amazon to Alaska, and have always managed to catch all of the fish I ever needed. I have never purchased a lure, or bait and can't imagine ever doing so. There will always be somebody willing to sell you stuff you don't need, and there will always be someone willing to buy it.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

Once you find a color, or two, that work; you will keep using them with confidence. 

That's what catches fish.

Most of the fancy lures catch more fishermen than fish


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Wis Bang 2 said:


> Once you find a color, or two, that work; you will keep using them with confidence.
> 
> That's what catches fish.
> 
> Most of the fancy lures catch more fishermen than fish


Correct, Lures are made and sold cause they attract fisherman not fish. Used by those who are too lazy to go dig some worms. I prefer live blugills or craydads.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Fishindude said:


> They're just gonna tell you whatever they have a rack full of is the hot setup.


Oh I don’t know about that. I have found some of my best baits that way. They know what sells best for local lakes.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

As a fly-fisher color, size and shape of the flies I use are to match whatever is hatching at the time and that usually gets the most action. But, every now and then I will get to a huge deep pool and after catching a few of the trout that are after what is hatching, I'll put on a big colorful fly and toss it out there which about 50% of the time brings up the big one that was sitting on the bottom. After seeing the smaller trout eating it gets a bit hungry and goes for the big meal.


----------

